# 10 years sure makes a difference in our active lives.



## Lon (Oct 29, 2016)

10 years in our 20's 30's & middle age is no big deal, but when you hit the 60's 70's & 80's it sure as hell a big deal.
10 years ago I was walking 18 holes of golf three times a week, I was Scuba Diving up to 100 feet, playing Pickle Ball on a regular basis, swimming daily, taking long walks. Physically I can no longer do those things except daily short walks & occasional swimming.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 29, 2016)

Son, I'm with you. Ten years ago and my ankle hadn't gone all wonky yet. There are days when I stand up in public and strangers are hurtin' with me. But really after awhile the joints loosen up and I'm fine. The worst is that feeling when you rustle up the steps with an armful of wash. Suddenly something doesn't work so well. If you don't lean back things go gray. Blood sugar? Who knows...


----------



## Carla (Oct 29, 2016)

I can see a change too. All we can do is continue to be the best we can be. A few years ago, I could pick up eight to ten bags of leaves, this year it's like two or three before my hips and back start hurting (groan). Ten years ago I could walk for an hour, now 25-30 min is about it. How can I complain though, at least I can do that much. Slowing down doesn't concern me as much as the stopping, when or if I am unable to do anything. I think as we get older this all becomes more obvious and seems to happen at an accelerated rate. At least I can see a difference from year to year! Lon, if you're in your eighties and walking and swimming, that sounds pretty good to me. Just keep moving.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 29, 2016)

I just turned 70, so I'm a few years behind you, Lon.  But I agree 100% with what your are saying.  Today vs myself at 60, there's a big difference, and looking ahead, I'm not encouraged.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2016)

You know the old saying...Old Ain't Dead


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Knock on wood, so far don't feel a lot different at 64 than I did at 54.  Ask me again at 74.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2016)

Ten years ago, would have been 68, I did have more stamina and was breathing much easier. I was even working part time, during the summer months up north. Now, slowed down a lot. Still aim for 5000 steps a day, but at a much slower pace.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2016)

I think I feel slightly different at 67 than I did at 57  and certainly very much different than 47


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 30, 2016)

Crap, I'm only 54...you mean it gets worse???....


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2016)

*I know what you mean, Lon.  Age can certainly kick us in the butt sometimes.  Fureverywhere...it can get worse, or not.  We all just have to listen when our bodies say enough.   I wish the place where I live had a pool.  They say it can be great.  I am just do damn cheap to join the Y or something just to swim once in a while.*


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Crap, I'm only 54...you mean it gets worse???....



Oh Hell yes...


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 30, 2016)

It's a different ball game after a certain point; different for every person.  I hurt if I exercise too much, I hurt if I exercise too little.  :shrug:

Stress is different than when younger, I'm getting tired of certain types of people, certain types of situations.  I'm thinking of not working in a prison anymore, maybe working with elderly disabled veterans would be more rewarding....


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Crap, I'm only 54...you mean it gets worse???....



You betcha....


----------



## grannyjo (Oct 30, 2016)

10 years ago I was still working 3 days a week and volunteering at the local dog pound giving basic training to the surrendered dogs so they could be re-homed.  Used to mow my own lawns then too.

Then I broke my leg and ankle and lost the jobs and the volunteer position.  They didn't have wheelchair access for the 13 weeks I was in one.

Now I volunteer 3 mornings a week at an op shop and have someone in to mow my lawns.

I'm in my mid seventies.  The 10 years have made a difference.


----------

